
Unannounced changes to the Nano codebase - jeremyt
https://medium.com/@muidem1000_49085/secret-changes-i-found-in-the-nano-codebase-c23ed6cc3d01
======
pepsi
Oh, I was worried this was about the Nano editor but it's about some
cryptocoin nonsense. Whew.

[https://www.nano-editor.org/](https://www.nano-editor.org/)

